# vet bill for a puppy



## jessiegirl (Apr 24, 2009)

hi guys

im getting a puppy soon , he'll be 8 weeks old. i just wondered how much will his inoculations will be at the vets? and how often??

thanks


----------



## rebenda (Jan 1, 2009)

Hey i depends really on the vets that you go to so it could be worth ringing around vets in your area and possibly ask people you know if they could recommend a decent vets to you, the inocculations the pup will need first vacc around 8-9 weeks old and then 2nd vacc 2-3 weeks later and also the kennel cough if your wanting that, then he'l need his booster every year. 

im glad your planning for his vaccs cause at the mo we've been filled at work with dogs that have parvo and lepto its so disheartening knowing if they had been vaccinated it could have been prevented

BUT how exciting about your pup!bet you cant wait! will be looking forward to some piccies of him/her


----------



## chaza80 (Feb 17, 2009)

I've just had my pup done & for both injections it was 53.20, not sure if all vets charge the same though, hope this helps, what is your new dog. x


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Do you know whether you'll be paying for the whole set of innoculations, sometimes a pup comes having had the first round of jabs. If you download my puppy pack from my dog website Tarimoor - Home - that has a cost table towards the end, which goes through various costs, including vets fees - its free to download. For a Labrador Retriever the 'essential' costs of ownership add up to nearly £2000 within the first 18 months to two years - of course you might not spend as much on insurance, collars, leads, toys etc as some people do, but that was a best guesstimate from lots of people submitting what they'd spent.

That sum doesn't include the purchase cost of the pup either


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

The cost of my Labs vaccinations was just £40, my vet has a non-profit policy and is probably the only one in my area, I do believe different vets will charge at different prices, so as many have said you should look around.

Wow, Seeping Lion, I looked at the cost of owning a dog, and I know a lot of it is expensive anyway, but some of the vets fees are a lot more than what I pay myself, I paid half the price for micropchipping and a little less for neutering and about half of the price for worming. It's just amazing how many vets charge a lot more for things.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

EmzieAngel said:


> The cost of my Labs vaccinations was just £40, my vet has a non-profit policy and is probably the only one in my area, I do believe different vets will charge at different prices, so as many have said you should look around.
> 
> Wow, Seeping Lion, I looked at the cost of owning a dog, and I know a lot of it is expensive anyway, but some of the vets fees are a lot more than what I pay myself, I paid half the price for micropchipping and a little less for neutering and about half of the price for worming. It's just amazing how many vets charge a lot more for things.


The differences in prices were quite amazing, I asked for help from forum members to compile the cost of ownership, and it surprised some of them just how much they'd spent. Then there are all the hidden costs, like chewed shoes, furniture etc, and some people spend an absolute fortune on collars and leads etc - I have to say I'm incredibly stingy when it comes to the collars and leads, they have a leather slip collar, Chloe has a second hand harness and their toys are usually any balls they find, burst footballs and of course gundog dummies 

And insurance is another one that people either spent quite a lot on, or shopped around for what they could afford, a bit of a balancing act when you see some of the costs for operations.

As for vaccinations, I got the KC vac last time, because I walked the dogs in a built up area and there was a lot of KC around - I know the vaccine doesn't necessarily cover against the different strains, but I went for it in any case. That soon bumps up the cost of annual vaccinations as well.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

our cost £57 that was puppy pack, worming, fleaing and both jabs


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I think mine was about £60 for the first course, and is £36 for a yearly booster. I dont have the KC vaccine.

Id recommend insurance ASAP.

Oscar cost me £4000 in his first year.


----------



## Gsd_mad (Jan 1, 2008)

Our boy's innoculations cost us £30.00 for full set.
£15.00 for Microchipping.
£18.00 for Kennel Cough Vaccination.
£347.00 a year for Insurance through the KC.

I think it varies regards what area you live in, and what Vet's you use.


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> The differences in prices were quite amazing, I asked for help from forum members to compile the cost of ownership, and it surprised some of them just how much they'd spent. Then there are all the hidden costs, like chewed shoes, furniture etc, and some people spend an absolute fortune on collars and leads etc - I have to say I'm incredibly stingy when it comes to the collars and leads, they have a leather slip collar, Chloe has a second hand harness and their toys are usually any balls they find, burst footballs and of course gundog dummies
> 
> And insurance is another one that people either spent quite a lot on, or shopped around for what they could afford, a bit of a balancing act when you see some of the costs for operations.
> 
> As for vaccinations, I got the KC vac last time, because I walked the dogs in a built up area and there was a lot of KC around - I know the vaccine doesn't necessarily cover against the different strains, but I went for it in any case. That soon bumps up the cost of annual vaccinations as well.


Ahh yeah, I've got plenty of chewed up shoes in my house and I'm about to fall of my computer chair soon as it's on it's last legs due to Bailey chewing it when he was younger. I'm quite bad when it comes to toys, I buy Bailey quite a few, not loads though. Ahh yeah, I think the insurance I pay for Bailey is quite a good price at the moment, but know many people pay a lot more.

Ohh I forgot to add, also at my vets, if you take your pup in for its first lot of vaccinations, they give you the first worming and flea treatment free =]


----------

